# trout fishing the rifle



## flycaster1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hullyscott said:


> No bunched panties. Fun only. Honor system a MUST!!
> 
> Hully


To quote the late, great Sparse Gray Hackle:
"All fishermen are born honest- but they get over it."

Chuck


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

flycaster1 said:


> To quote the late, great Sparse Gray Hackle:
> "All fishermen are born honest- but they get over it."
> 
> Chuck


 
LOL, Awesome....I mean what the hell??:lol::lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Hullyscott said:


> Don't know what that quite means, but if I think I'm reading it correctly, remember- HONOR SYSTEM


I'm quoted as saying the Rifle is not a destination fishery, so I can't go back on that, can I:lol:


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

pantherMartin and I will out fish anyone on the rifle river any time!!!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Panther Martain black body with yellow dots and bass blade I hope your using?


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

huntermikemj said:


> pantherMartin and I will out fish anyone on the rifle river any time!!!


 OH my Panther catches lots of trout I have seen his post's but them there are big words, you fellas prob do well but there is a lot of little trout up stream. Do you fish the stretch from high banks to Greenwood at all?


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Its nothing to go catch 70 or 80 rainbows in a 2 hour trip, Is this what we are talking about? I thought we were fishing for TROUT not the fresh planters...lol. My son and i go 3xs a week and do that, anyone can, Lets see whos consistently pulls in larger fish, then its a competition


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

jmarsh said:


> Its nothing to go catch 70 or 80 rainbows in a 2 hour trip, Is this what we are talking about? I thought we were fishing for TROUT not the fresh planters...lol. My son and i go 3xs a week and do that, anyone can, Lets see whos consistently pulls in larger fish, then its a competition


Exactly....If your going to have a 2 man team, just go by a 1 man creel limit combined of legal caught fish. Pretty simple. No worry of the "honor system", and I'm sure someone would be more than willing to take the trout and eat them so they don't go to waste. I'll even volunteer to be a weigh in judge and all unwanted fish can go in my cooler:lol:. What would be nice is to just have a fish fry after with a potluck lunch along the river. There are some nice areas(dead end turnaround rds.) right at river with plenty of space. Would be a small outing and trout tourney!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Sounds like there's some interest here. We'll hammer out the scoring details later. First thing first, someone needs to pick the date Friday the 17th, Saturday the 18th, OR Sunday the 19th? Then we'll work out the specifics later.

Hully


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

17th or 18th work great for me...17th would prob be better, a bit less canoe traffic on a friday rather than a saturday.


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

they have not planted rainbows in the rifle river for 5 years or so


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

Fridays do not work for me, I have a job besides fishing.


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

anyone who wants to fish email me at [email protected]. we will set time, dates, and scoring details.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

im gonna be up there tomorrow to fish all day. hope to see you guys on the water instead of the net!


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

huntermikemj said:


> they have not planted rainbows in the rifle river for 5 years or so


April 30th 2010 they planted 28,000 of them just at selkirk alone.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

jmarsh said:


> April 30th 2010 they planted 28,000 of them just at selkirk alone.


and this yr they did 2 plants, 1 in early April the planted 46,355 rainbows,average size 7.05" and a 2nd plant later in April where they planted 9,460 rainbows at a average of 5", both plants in Selkirk.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

huntermikemj said:


> they have not planted rainbows in the rifle river for 5 years or so


Check the stocking data on DNR website, they plant it every year.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

They plant steelhead every single year in the Rifle, which is around 50-55,000 or so. Add to that natural reproduction, and the Rifle is FULL of steelhead smolt. No need to defend or get angry because someone said the river is not a "destination" fishery. There are only a few that would even fit that category in MI period. The Au Sable and St. Mary's on the East side, and the Big Manistee, Muskegon, Pere Marquette(over glorified), and St. Joe on the West side; that's about it. The Rifle is a beautiful and great little river in it's own right.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

ausable_steelhead said:


> They plant steelhead every single year in the Rifle, which is around 50-55,000 or so. Add to that natural reproduction, and the Rifle is FULL of steelhead smolt. No need to defend or get angry because someone said the river is not a "destination" fishery. There are only a few that would even fit that category in MI period. The Au Sable and St. Mary's on the East side, and the Big Manistee, Muskegon, Pere Marquette(over glorified), and St. Joe on the West side; that's about it. The Rifle is a beautiful and great little river in it's own right.




Although, I'd say the Muskegon below Croton is more over glorified than the PM by far. Use the word "marginal" in the same sentence as the Muskegon and people will come unglued.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Hey Hully, if I FLY in would I be on the "FLY TEAM"?????? Oh, wait a minute, I'm a bait dunker......slap slap...man I'm getting mixed up here....

Sounds like a great time, wish I could make it.

Marc


----------

